# cleaning java moss



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

i just got some java moss today,and the tank that it was in, was kind of nasty. so my question is, how can i steralize it before i put it in my tank? ive read to do a dip with 1 part bleach and 12 parts water but is this a good idea? if not what do i need to do? thank u!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

alum. Or hydrogen peroxide. Those are what I've heard.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

well... i went ahead and did the dip. a small piece has turned yellow. but all in all it looks ok.. im going to qt it for a few weeks and make sure it doesnt have anything on it!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

that's smart.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

How will you know if there is a fish disease on it? Or are you just worried about snails?


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

i think most fish diseases die off in a few weeks when they dont have a host. im not really sure though. it seems that i read that some where?! also when i was googling about the dip, there was a post that said to qt new pants and fish for 2 weeks. dk but im sure it wont hurt.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

planerians won't die off in that long though. They don't hurt anything, but don't look good.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

well... ive been watching this peice of java moss and its doing ok... i think!!! ive changed the water, in the gallon jar that its in, a few minutes ago.i put prime in and 10 drops of flourish. i plan on doing this evryday. does this sound good? also ive notice the moss stinks REALLY bad.not like a rotting smell but like a nasty water smell. i hope it doesnt die. i know i WONT EVER buy from him again!!!! any advice is always welcome!!!! oh i noticed little white specks floating on top of the water. any ideas what it was?


----------

